# Not Eating Corn



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

My Pigeons are not eating corn and it is about winter time in like a month or so. I am feeding them popcorn but i don't think that they can eat it. What should I do?

P.S. I am giving them pellets that have ground corn in them.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

*Why?*

If corn in pellets why add. If need be put in free choice & they'll eat if & when they need.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My pigeons really never liked the pop corn either, but they do like the whole corn that comes in the pigeon mix, it is usually orange in color and has excellent health benefits, as it is loaded with beta-carotene's. they will scarf it down in the winter.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Well I am adding it because it was added before I bought the pellets. I would feed them the other corn but it I have figs and it wouldn't fit in the beaks.

I don't think they can fit these in the beaks too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you don't over feed they will eat it.. I find my figs leave it for last and if I leave it in there they will eat when hungry enough.. now my homers will scarf it down right when I feed them.. I have used both popcorn and regular whole kernal corn. when it gets real cold out they tend not to be so picky about it...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> Well I am adding it because it was added before I bought the pellets. I would feed them the other corn but it I have figs and it wouldn't fit in the beaks.
> 
> I don't think they can fit these in the beaks too.


if a small wild morning dove can eat a big honking kernal of field corn... your figs can eat corn.. they just are being picky...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would think the popcorn would be a better choice for figs, and they are right in that if you don't over feed, they will probably eat it. Also do you add safflower to the mix? It will put on weight. Just don't over do it. The same with hulled sunflower seed.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

My group of 10 usually don't touch the corn in the summer except Paris and Clayton, but once it starts cooling down, most of the others will consume it. I buy the packaged small yellow pop corn. The only one that refuses to eat it is my girl Ruby.They never did like the big stuff either.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

ValencianFigs said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Pigeons are not eating corn and it is about winter time in like a month or so. I am feeding them popcorn but i don't think that they can eat it. What should I do?
> 
> P.S. I am giving them pellets that have ground corn in them.



My birds don't much like pop-corn either, but will eat it.

They do seem to like whole corn vs. po-corn and I could never get them to eat pellets, unless that's all I gave them at meal times, so I gave up on pellets a long time ago. 

I wouldn't worry too much. If you're presenting them with a good mix of feed and they're healthy, they're not going to starve themselves to death.

They'll get hungry and they'll eat. Do you leave feed out all the time or do you put feed out in the morning and evening?


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

Trust me they try to eat it they just can't plus a mourning doves beak is longer not short like my figuritas. It has safflower seeds and peas and everything. And I feed them twice a day. So they are hungry and they eat all of the seeds except the pop corn one of my fig hens just cant fit it in her beak it is too small. The other one try and sometimes gets it in. It all depends on the size of the popcorn. The birds are healthy and they get it through the pellets. I just wanted to know if there are smaller sizes of corn. Or if there are other substitutes. My ringneck doves eat the corn but these pigeons just cant do it. IDK why .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The only thing smaller is cracked corn I think.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I would feed them that, But I heard it causes canker.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> I would feed them that, But I heard it causes canker.


I don't believe that to be true. If that is true, then it is amazing that my ferals have lasted for so many years. And lots of people use a wild mix with cracked corn in it for a base mix, and add other things to it. The problem with cracked corn is that if it isn't kept clean and dry, it can grow mold which is deadly for birds. Just make sure to buy it from a clean place and keep it clean and dry. I really wouldn't worry about it though. They don't HAVE to eat corn. You can put a bit of extra weight on them with other things. If they don't eat it, it isn't going to kill them.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I know that they don't have to eat it. I just want to make sure that they are safe for the winter. They have cracked corn for sale at the pets store at the wild bird section. I keep all of my feed in air tight containers. Would that keep it safe?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If the only reason you want the fat corn doesn't really haave that much you should use the black oil sun flower seeds they have over 30% fat.
Dave


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Well I read that you need to feed them that during the winter. I give them a few of them as treats.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> I know that they don't have to eat it. I just want to make sure that they are safe for the winter. They have cracked corn for sale at the pets store at the wild bird section. I keep all of my feed in air tight containers. Would that keep it safe?


Yes. But if they don't like it give them hulled sunflower seed mixed in their feed, or some safflower.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I will give them safflower and hope they survive the winter. I love these birds so much. I will give them cracked corn on the side to see if they eat it


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

The first time I introduced corn to their feed, they tried so hard to eat it but it didn't work out. So they ate around it and they try every day and they get lucky some times but not a lot. They love safflower though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just don't over do with the safflower or sunflower seeds, as that can give them really loose poops. Try the small cracked corn and see if they like it. You can get it really small if you look for it.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah, I have a small amount in their feed but I also feed them it as a treat from time to time.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Cracked corn doesn't cause canker. It creates cuts and scratches in the throat that allow canker to take hold. Even if your feed is corn free, sharp edges due to cracked grains will increase your chances of canker taking hold in your birds


That was in a post I found by Jayson so I never give cracked corn
Dave


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

ValencianFigs said:


> Well I am adding it because it was added before I bought the pellets. I would feed them the other corn but it I have figs and it wouldn't fit in the beaks.
> 
> I don't think they can fit these in the beaks too.


Try barley if size of grain a problem same result.we used it in western Canada in cattle feed where there is no feed corn.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I have heard from people in pigeonry a lot longer that me, including our super moderator Treesa (Roscoes original owner) , that cracked corn can be harmful to pigeons and that is good enough for me!


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

*Cracked Corn*



Crazy Pete said:


> Cracked corn doesn't cause canker. It creates cuts and scratches in the throat that allow canker to take hold. Even if your feed is corn free, sharp edges due to cracked grains will increase your chances of canker taking hold in your birds
> 
> 
> That was in a post I found by Jayson so I never give cracked corn
> Dave


 If that is true wouldn't pigeon grit & oyster shell do the same thing? I believe cracked corn edges allows mold etc into the grain if not stored
properly.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> Hello,
> 
> Trust me they try to eat it they just can't plus a mourning doves beak is longer not short like my figuritas. It has safflower seeds and peas and everything. And I feed them twice a day. So they are hungry and they eat all of the seeds except the pop corn one of my fig hens just cant fit it in her beak it is too small. The other one try and sometimes gets it in. It all depends on the size of the popcorn. The birds are healthy and they get it through the pellets. I just wanted to know if there are smaller sizes of corn. Or if there are other substitutes. My ringneck doves eat the corn but these pigeons just cant do it. IDK why .


I have figuritas and they eat corn just fine... so yousr are just not used to it...a pigeon can eat a whole peanut, if it wants to.. your birds just don't want to, but they can and would if they were hungry enough.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is more on the corn issue, so you can decide for yourself.. my pigeons have eaten cracked corn with no problems, but usually I do not feed it as the whole corn comes in their mix.
Corn
Yellow corn is one of those nutritional components you will find in just about every commercial pigeon mix. There are several types by various names such as dent corn (white and yellow), Yellow Flint 







Corn, and popcorn.

Dent corn

Protein 9.4%
Fat 3.9%
Fiber 2.2%
Carbohydrates (Nitrogen free extracts) 68.4%
Flint Corn
Protein 9.8%
Fat 4.3%
Fiber 1.9%
Carbohydrates (Nitrogen free extracts) 71%
Popcorn
Protein 12.1%
Fat 5.2%
Fiber 2.0%
Carbohydrates (Nitrogen free extracts) 69.7%
As you can see, all of the corn types are very similar in their ratios.

Yellow Corn

Popcorn 


Cracked corn
Cracked corn is also available for use in our pigeon feed. Cracked corn has the same properties as the other corns listed but can be easier for short faced breeds to eat. Both Doves and Pigeons love it. The choice to use cracked corn is a controversial one. Some say that cracked corn causes injury to your birds and others will swear by it. There will be breeders on both sides. 

The main problem with cracked corn is unless stored in a low humidity place it will pick up moisture from the air and can mildew pretty fast. Plus, you are paying someone to crack it so it is generally more expensive.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I buy a large 40 or 50 lb. bag of cracked corn, which goes into my wild bird mix for the feral pigeons. It really doesn't cost much when you buy the large bags, and it is very clean. I haven't had any problems with it. Just keep it dry. I've read that white corn is less nutritious than the yellow.
Don't see how it could cause injury to the birds. Have you looked at how sharp and pointed some of those seeds are that come in the mixes?


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I have figuritas and they eat corn just fine... so yousr are just not used to it...a pigeon can eat a whole peanut, if it wants to.. your birds just don't want to, but they can and would if they were hungry enough.


They are hungry I feed them once a day and they eat everything they try to eat the corn but they just cant. I even asked the owner they couldn't eat the corn.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I buy a large 40 or 50 lb. bag of cracked corn, which goes into my wild bird mix for the feral pigeons. It really doesn't cost much when you buy the large bags, and it is very clean. I haven't had any problems with it. Just keep it dry. I've read that white corn is less nutritious than the yellow.
> Don't see how it could cause injury to the birds. Have you looked at how sharp and pointed some of those seeds are that come in the mixes?


I am going to buy some cracked corn and see if they eat it. They can't eat the peanuts either so I buy the ones that are cracked and they eat it up.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

ValencianFigs said:


> I am going to buy some cracked corn and see if they eat it. They can't eat the peanuts either so I buy the ones that are cracked and they eat it up.


Thats interesting about the peanuts.
The bird i'm looking after at the moment used to love peanuts, but then he seemed to develop a problem once picking them up then actually getting them into his mouth to swallow, so I bought some slightly smaller ones and all he does is plays with them. I tried crushing them up and he wont even look at them.
He doesnt really like being handled, but If I hand feed him the whole ones, he'll quite happily sit on the back of my hand with his beak open waiting for me to pop them in his mouth and he swallows them no bother. Fussy bird lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> I am going to buy some cracked corn and see if they eat it. They can't eat the peanuts either so I buy the ones that are cracked and they eat it up.


All you have to do with the peanuts is to put them in a chopper and chop them up a bit. It's easy. Or chop them up with a large knife.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Thats interesting about the peanuts.
> The bird i'm looking after at the moment used to love peanuts, but then he seemed to develop a problem once picking them up then actually getting them into his mouth to swallow, so I bought some slightly smaller ones and all he does is plays with them. I tried crushing them up and he wont even look at them.
> He doesnt really like being handled, but If I hand feed him the whole ones, he'll quite happily sit on the back of my hand with his beak open waiting for me to pop them in his mouth and he swallows them no bother. Fussy bird lol


Like many people said when they are hungry they will eat them. So if you have the treats out and they are hungry just give them a little and then proceed to the feed. I had to do that too.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok, So I bought some cracked corn and they actually ate it! Which is good. So how much should I add in the feed?


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok, Thank you. I will just give them a little.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about them getting fat. I throw a couple of handfuls into the feeder with their seed, and my birds love it. They like corn and should get it. I'm glad they're eating it for you.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I use european mix seeds and my homers love it but they seem to leave the corn for last. If i leave it all day they will eat it if i take the food out after they eat they will leave the corn.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You can give them safflower if they don't like corn. That has more energy equivalent because it is fatty.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

They actually like it so I am happy about that. They can eat most of it just not the really odd shaped ones.


----------



## kurd4ever (Nov 11, 2010)

u should try giving them wheat. my pigeons love it!


----------

